Ask HN: What is your learning process? - 1qazxsw23edc
======
ynac
Among the dozens of systems I've borrowed from others in the field, I have one
system I haven't seen elsewhere. Although, I have read about what's happening
and why it works in neurological texts. If anyone finds this explained better
as a how-to...you know what to do!

The concept is based on the idea that all learning is relational. Meaning, the
more a new subject relates to an already understood subject, the easier it is
to assimilate; for use - to learn.

So, if you wanted to learn Latin, start with all the overlap you can find.
Alphabet is almost the same, list all the words you already know that are
Latin, define the ones you have heard but didn't really know the meaning (e.g.
for example), if you know some Italian - look at the crossover, if you are
Churchy - think about Sunday mass. The idea is to get a core comfort with the
relationships between the new subject and the old subjects. The more the
better / faster / deeper.

Also keep in mind the subjects don't need to be as similar as two languages.
Sometimes it is easier to pick something very different. Like learning how to
read an EKG tape and music - a few percussion instruments timed and played
differently based on the condition of the heart. Over time you learn to "hear"
the heart beat you see on the paper and increase the sensory experience from
just visual to aural - which a heart beat is anyway.

Another example I used as a kid was for trouble-shooting. I studied battles
and wars and understood the idea of divide and conquer. This is more of a
metaphoric relationship. When I would ask, "which side of X is this problem?"
I would know pretty quickly what my choices are - cable, OS, monitor...etc.
From there you can visualize problems in ways that are often really helpful.
If I could find the right point to ask the question, I could get VERY close to
the point of failure VERY quickly. Taking as much ground as possible.

Drawbacks - Finding the right parallel subject matter can be tricky (and fun).
Even the act of trying to find associations can be really helpful since you
are characterizing the subject matter you want to ingest. That alone creates
handles where there were none. Another possible drawback is the personal
nature of these associations. They don't always work for everyone. My examples
might have sounded pretty useless to you - but that's okay - they work like
gangbusters for me!

For general advice on learning I'd throw out my autoruns:

Chunking information into 25 minute learning periods Chunking your time to 25
minutes on, 5 minutes off Build off of what you know Preview your subject
Immerse yourself in the subject - all senses Regularity - daily, with reviews
Teach someone as you learn - this is my personal secret sauce Neatly write
down with pencil in cursive what you need to know Watch Learning How to Learn
on Coursera - her voice alone is worth it Keep notebooks for each subject -
one subject 5" x 8" Oxfords are nice Keep an index card in your text books for
notes, quotes and page numbers

If you add some specifics of subject matter, I bet the crew will have gobs
more to offer.

